# Newbie here :)



## sampsonpody (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey everyone,

My name is Lauren, and I have a mini gelding named Sampson. He is a yearling (1.5). Right now we are working on the basics, but will eventually be driving. I have not trained a mini to drive myself before, but I have the help and support of many people who have done it. I have been riding for 9 years, but I no longer enjoy it and I am happy with my little boy.

I can't wait to meet you guys!

Lauren and Sampson (a.k.a. Pody)


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Weclome to the forum! Nice to mett you and i hope you enjoy yourself on here


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## sampsonpody (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## gus_is-my_baby- (Nov 17, 2007)

hi i am a newbie here to and i would just like to say that i have a mini gelding named Gus, he is 6 years old and he is a cutie thank you


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya and welcome  feel free to ask anything you need in here. its a great bunch of people with a lot of knowledge


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome! Oh ya there is someone else who just joined who drives....maybe they could help you too! (feathers i believe)

have fun chatting!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

HI *waves and smiles at you*

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!!

Lyne


----------

